# Talking Tom



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

Does anyone have the Talking Tom  app for their Ipad?  I got it and it is really funny. My grandchildren love it. It is a gray cat that you can feed milk, but the best thing about it is it will repeat everything you say in a cartoon voice. It is really funny and best of all it is free.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I have it on my phone.  It is funny, isn't it!


----------



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

my kids like to punch him repeatedly till he falls over, and yank his tail. It's a pretty funny app, all my daughter does is giggle when it's her turn to talk to it.


----------



## Nanbelle12 (Jan 22, 2010)

Yes, I baby set a 3 yr old and she likes to give him milk.


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

Wonderful, funny app.  You can send an e-mail with this app by recording a message that the cat delivers.  A friend sent a message to his son via his i-phone.  "John, be sure to clean up you room before Grandma gets there."  I tried to send an e-mail from my ipad but it didn't work.  Anybody know how to send an e-mail via ipad with this app?

Kathy


----------



## Cobrastrike (Dec 26, 2009)

My 3 yr old daught prefers Talking Carl to Tom. Same basic concept but the voice is higher pitched and carl is ummm...I guess like some kind of square cartoony alien.


----------

